# Downloading entire TD Direct Investing transactions?



## Kaitlyn (May 13, 2011)

I've got 4 accounts in TD Waterhouse/WebBroker/TD Direct Investing and called in last night wondering if there is ANY way to get my entire transaction history. He said no and the Activity only keeps the previous 60 days then they are basically discarded, and statements is how you get them.

I've got monthly statements since 2010 as a result - some without any transactions in them. Anyone have ANY idea how I might be able to get a full transaction log? At best I thought about opening them all, COPY+PASTE the "transaction table" and process it later, although it seems to not copy cleanly (i.e. tab-delimited) and so it's very difficult to handle some of the multiline items or determining if it is a credit or debit.

Manually entering them all is not only annoying but prone to error - then I'd have to go back and figure out IF and WHERE that error even exists.

Hoping some of you guys might be a little creative in solving the problem!


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

For the previous year, you can get a .csv file under the "tax documents" tab. For the current year, I have no suggestions.


----------



## PoolAndRapid (Dec 3, 2013)

..


----------



## Kaitlyn (May 13, 2011)

Spudd said:


> For the previous year, you can get a .csv file under the "tax documents" tab. For the current year, I have no suggestions.


Oooh! It looks like "Investment Income - Summary" (dividends) and "Investment Income - Trading Summary" (buy/sells) should cover 99% of the work if I'm not mistaken. MIGHT have to account for a split separately - any other transactions or events I might be missing?

This should at least help me get them more easily since everything is a lot more organized in these documents. However, they are in PDF only it seems - where do you see a CSV option?

*Edit:* Not the END of the world I guess, but it also looks like all it has for my RRSP is the contribution receipt... no trading summary, since it doesn't matter for tax reasons! Same for my TFSA.... hmmm, so it actually is somewhat limited :S



PoolAndRapid said:


> This should be easy to do programmatically. What are your source and target file formats?


Sources are PDF - output is whatever, probably convert it to a CSV format for bringing it into Excel or database


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

You should switch to BMO IL. For those using it, you know you can export all sorts of transactions into csv text and into a spreadsheet. You have like 2 years of info, more than enough time for tax prep. You want to list all the cash deposit and transfer, no problem, its power filter allows you to export the type of info on what you really need. 

Also, any 5 star customer gets a free capital gain / loss report free of charge... No need for you to calculate.


----------



## PoolAndRapid (Dec 3, 2013)

..


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Kaitlyn said:


> ... Manually entering them all is not only annoying but prone to error - then I'd have to go back and figure out IF and WHERE that error even exists...


True ... but at the end of the day, where one has the monthly statements this is similar to balancing a cheque book.




Kaitlyn said:


> Oooh! It looks like "Investment Income - Summary" (dividends) and "Investment Income - Trading Summary" (buy/sells) should cover 99% of the work if I'm not mistaken. MIGHT have to account for a split separately - any other transactions or events I might be missing?


Yes ... anything other than dividends or buy/sells. 

Splits are one of several examples. DRIPs are another or if shares are exchanged (not often but does happen) or buyouts (ex. had 100 stock A, company B buys company A out so that now the 100 stock A are gone and 50 stock B have replaced them).

Then too, if one has an ETF or MF or REIT that pays return of capital (RoC), then this won't be in the monthly statement but will be in the investment summary associated with the T3.

As well, investments like an ETF that has a re-invested distribution that does not increase the number of units will need a transaction to increase the ACB but only the ETF web site will report it.
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...by-phantom-etf-distributions/article18225076/




Kaitlyn said:


> ... *Edit:* Not the END of the world I guess, but it also looks like all it has for my RRSP is the contribution receipt... no trading summary, since it doesn't matter for tax reasons! Same for my TFSA.... hmmm, so it actually is somewhat limited


Yes the idea is that since there's no taxable event - if an investor wants to know that status, they will do the transaction bookkeeping themselves. In this case, a combination of the monthly statements plus the source company web site will be needed.


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

MoreMiles said:


> You should switch to BMO IL.
> For those using it, you know you can export all sorts of transactions into csv text and into a spreadsheet. You have like 2 years of info, more than enough time for tax prep.


I'll let the OP decide if it's worth switching ... however I will note that since the OP wants to reconcile their registered accounts as well, I don't believe this is about tax prep so much as tracking the investments/gains.




MoreMiles said:


> ... Also, any 5 star customer gets a free capital gain / loss report free of charge... No need for you to calculate.


Knowing and seeing errors from the broker ... I personally prefer to calculate this on my own and compare where I can. Two sets of calculations that are in agreement have a much higher confidence of accuracy.

Does BMO IL provide the capital gain/loss for registered accounts as well?


Cheers


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

For me the csv is just one of the files in the list:
Investment Income - Trading Summary (csv)

But yeah, nothing for TFSA or RRSP, only for the cash account. 

Personally I just keep track of each transaction as I go along throughout the year.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I normally print each accounts transactions every February-ish for the entire preceeding year. Maybe you can watch for that option, as it may be only available around tax time, not sure....maybe another TD rep could be more helpful.


----------



## Kaitlyn (May 13, 2011)

Cal said:


> I normally print each accounts transactions every February-ish for the entire preceeding year. Maybe you can watch for that option, as it may be only available around tax time, not sure....maybe another TD rep could be more helpful.


Weird - I don't ever recall seeing any option like that


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Generally called the Annual Trading Summary for trades. Most, if not all, brokerages have it. Example: http://www.tdwaterhouse.ca/services/annualtrading.jsp

Also the Income and Expenses Statement for things like dividends and distributions.


----------



## Kaitlyn (May 13, 2011)

AltaRed said:


> Generally called the Annual Trading Summary for trades. Most, if not all, brokerages have it. Example: http://www.tdwaterhouse.ca/services/annualtrading.jsp
> 
> Also the Income and Expenses Statement for things like dividends and distributions.


Ah, yes - that... nothing exists for TFSA or RSP accounts, though


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Maybe not directly in PDF form, but every brokerage I am familiar with does provide transaction history in html format which can then be printed out in PDF form using 'Print to PDF' utility software.


----------

